# gibt es eigentlich apache für mac's? o.T.



## ambient (20. Oktober 2001)

o.T.


----------



## Dunsti (20. Oktober 2001)

was heißt hier "off topic" ??? genau für solche Fragen ist dieses Forum doch da. 

Mir ist nichts bekannt, daß es einen Apache für dem Mac gibt, aber schau doch mal auf der Apache-Webseite: http://www.apache.org 

Es könnte sein, daß ein anderer Webserver (IIS o.ä.) auf dem Mac laufen. Ich kenn mich leider mit dem MacOS net aus, sorry 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Flame (22. Oktober 2001)

*gute frage nächte frage*

sicher wird es einen webserver für mac geben.

nur ob es apache ist?

die bieten doch ihre server an.
aber so wie ich das hier kurz sehe haben die eigene webserver.
http://www.machttp.org/

und hier hassu die übersicht, welche server von apple auch angeboten werden bzw möglich sind oder wie auch immer. 

http://www.info.apple.com/usen/macosxserver2/

und wenn ich richtig gucke steht da auch apache webserver


----------

